# Débits iTunes Store sur CB



## ThoTokio (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir 2 débits (44,99  et 89,99 ) sur la carte enregistrée sur mon compte iTunes. Or je n'ai jamais fait ces achats...
Est-ce déjà arrivé à quelqu'un (bug ?) et a-t-il pu obtenir un remboursement ?
Je trouverais bizarre qu'une personne ayant fraudé mon numéro de carte s'amuse à faire des achats de ce genre avec, car il pourrait être facile de remonter jusqu'à lui... Surtout que ça a été effectué le 24 et y a rien eu d'autre pour l'instant. Généralement quand quelqu'un fraude une carte, il s'amuse à la faire fumer dans la journée, non ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2012)

Tu as vérifié en allant sur ton compte iTUnes Store que ces achats n'ont pas été faits sur ton compte? (car c'est peut-être ton compte iTunesSTore qui a été piraté...)


----------



## ThoTokio (27 Décembre 2012)

Oui oui, j'ai vérifié, et il n'y a absolument rien.


----------



## ergu (27 Décembre 2012)

ThoTokio a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de voir 2 débits (44,99  et 89,99 ) sur la carte enregistrée sur mon compte iTunes. Or je n'ai jamais fait ces achats...


Ces achats ont bien été faits sur iTunes ?
Je veux dire : es-tu certain que ce n'est pas un "banal" piratage de carte ?



ThoTokio a dit:


> Généralement quand quelqu'un fraude une carte, il s'amuse à la faire fumer dans la journée, non ?



Pas forcément.
J'ai eu plusieurs piratage de le carte de mon compte (rien à voir avec iTunes).
Lors du premier, la moitié des débits frauduleux étaient de quelques centimes - ce qui peut pousser quelqu'un à pirater une carte pour dépenser 60 centimes en Hollande, j'avoue, encore aujourd'hui je ne comprends pas...


----------



## ThoTokio (27 Décembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ces achats ont bien été faits sur iTunes ?
> Je veux dire : es-tu certain que ce n'est pas un "banal" piratage de carte ?


PAIEMENT CARTE 241212 LU APPLE ITUNES ST
- 89,99 &#8364;

PAIEMENT CARTE 241212 LU APPLE ITUNES ST
- 44,99 &#8364;

C'est exactement comme lorsque je fais des achats moi-même :
PAIEMENT CARTE 131212 LU APPLE ITUNES ST
- 2,58 &#8364;

Et vu les montants, ça correspond à des achats du type TomTom Europe (89,99 &#8364...


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2012)

Contacte ta banque pour indiquer que tu n'as pas réalisé ces achats et prend aussi contact avec le support de l'iTunesStore pour signaler le problème


----------



## ThoTokio (27 Décembre 2012)

J'ai déjà envoyé un mail à iTunes, j'attends qu'ils me répondent pour savoir si y a eu un problème de leur côté ou si faut que je fasse opposition...


----------



## ThoTokio (28 Décembre 2012)

Réponse reçue :



> Pour éviter que des achats supplémentaires ne soient effectués, tous les comptes utilisant votre carte de crédit ont été désactivés, y compris le compte iTunes Store utilisé pour effectuer les achats. Votre carte a également été suspendue ; elle ne peut plus être utilisée dans liTunes Store.
> 
> Nous vous recommandons vivement de contacter létablissement émetteur de votre carte dès que possible, afin dobtenir des informations sur lannulation de la carte et des transactions non autorisées. LiTunes Store annulera les transactions après réception dune demande de rejet de débit en provenance de létablissement émetteur de la carte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rintao (4 Janvier 2013)

Exactement les meme montants ont été débité de mon compte.
Mais le 31/12 pour une opération du 28/12....

Ca sent la fraude a moyenne échelle deja


----------



## bouc38 (31 Janvier 2013)

bonjour ,
Je tombe sur ce post et me suis inscrit ici car je viens de m'apercevoir de 2 débits sur ma CB de 2 x 64,99 le 27/12/12 en faveur du store itunes ....et je ne suis pas client Apple. 
Avez vous des nouvelles sur le sujet ?


----------



## Dupitch. (13 Mars 2013)

J'ai eu la même chose. C était ma petite fille qui a utilisée un jeu gratui (star girls) et clique sur des options payantes :deux fois 89,99 . J ai demande le remboursement que j ai obtenu sans problème. Il faut absolument mettre sur off le paramètre d achat immédiat.


----------



## sogol43 (1 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Même problème que bouc 38, 2 retraits en faveur APPLE ITUNES ST, (1 074 fcp et 1311 fcp, soit environ 20), alors que je n'ai jamais communiqué mes coordonnées de CB à Apple. Assez incroyable !! A suivre !


----------



## Gwen (1 Mai 2013)

Il faut faire une réclamation à la banque en premier. Puis prévenir APple au besoin.


----------



## sogol43 (1 Mai 2013)

Mea culpa, j'ai retrouvé la trace des prélèvements.
J'avais donné mes réf de CB à ma fille qui fait ces études en métropole, je ne savait pas qu'elle avait ouvert un compte sur l'apple store.


----------



## polinette (4 Mai 2013)

Bonjour a tous!!! 
Dupitch tu dis que ta fille a utilisé ta tablette pour jouer, moi c'est ma soeur qui jouait à des jeux gratuits mais qui a malheureusement acheté des maisons sur ce jeu qui coutaient très cher! Elle a 15 ans mais elle est atteinte d'une maladie qui altère ses facultés mentales du coup elle ne se rendait pas compte de ce qu'elle faisait.. Ma mère a été débité de 1200 euros!! Alors que faire?! 
Merci !!


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2013)

Rappel d'un conseil classique

dans le compte  itunes
ne PAS mettre de moyen de paiement

et n'entrer les données de carte bancaire que quand on fait des achats
ensuite une fois achats faits
 revenir à réglage SANS moyen de paiement


----------



## polinette (4 Mai 2013)

Bonjour! 

Ma mère vient de s'apercevoir qu'elle a été débitée de 1200 euros par i tunes car ma petite soeur a joué sur l'ipad à un jeu gratuit mais a téléchargé des options payantes, elle ne se rendait évidemment pas compte de ce qu'elle faisait! 
Quelqu'un sait il s'il ets possible de se faire rembourser?! Et si oui par quels moyens?

Merci !


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mai 2013)

C'était bien comme jeu ?






Après plus sérieusement je ne connais pas la procédure. A voir du côté d'apple....


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Rappel d'un conseil classique
> 
> dans le compte  itunes
> ne PAS mettre de moyen de paiement
> ...



Oui mais c'est casse bonbon quand tu trouves une appli et que tu n'as pas ta carte bleue sous la main 

Après cela évite les déconvenues....


----------



## Larme (4 Mai 2013)

C'est possible en contactant Apple. Des anglais ont eu le même soucis.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (4 Mai 2013)

Sans problème ! Ils m'ont remboursé une centaine d'euros il y a 6 mois car mon fils ...


----------



## zabe63 (28 Juin 2013)

ce matin en faisant mes comptes... je tombe sur :mouais: 3 x 89,99 euros de retrait, plus une fois 91 euros et des brouettes, plus d'autres sommes.... ce n'est pas bien compliqué j'en ai pour 498,96 euros
j'ai vite appelé le service itunes, et la personne que j'ai eu m'a tout d'abord aidée à rechercher dans mon compte pour voir précisément de quels achats il s'agissait.. 
en fait, ce sont mes filles qui ont acheté des appli et des aides de jeux à mon insu... 
J'ai contacté le service itunes avec les références des applications... j'espère que je serai remboursée bien que ces jeux aient été utilisés par mes filles...

Est-il légal que j'appelle ma banque pour faire opposition sur les retraits ? Il est déplorable qu'à partir d'une certaine somme, il n'y ait pas plus de protection pour ces applications, du type demande d'un second mot de passe ou tout simplement donner les derniers chiffres de sa cb.
Dans tous les jeux d'argent, il y a un plafond à ne pas dépasser ! là, j'ai dépensé 500 euros en deux jours.... enfin... mes filles..... j'en suis malade !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2013)

je ne parlerai pas de la partie bancaire mais de la partie " mes filles"

il serait judicieux de reflechir à d'autres stratégies
comme
-ne pas donner l'acces a CE compte ( compte au sens  compte mac-session du mac et ou compte au sens  itunes store)
--ne pas entrer les references bancaires ( option moyen de paiment :aucun)
ou
-qu'elles aient leur session mac ( ce qui de toutes facons est vvement conseillé)
-éventuellement un compte itunes à elles   geré par carte  itunes ( cartes prépayées , gift cards)
ou des combinaisons de ces options


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2013)

Je crains que tu n'aies pas le droit de faire opposition sur ces achats réalisés par ton entourage immédiat (tes filles)

Il te reste à négocier avec Apple le remboursement, en insistant sur le caractère non suffisament protégé de ce type d'achat et en menacant de faire intervenir des associations de consommateurs (que tu peux d'ailleurs contacter)
(Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'achat "in-app", non? car pour acheter des applications il faut a minima taper le mot de passe du compte iTunes Store, et si tu as donné le mot de passe à tes filles, tu es doublement coupable!!! )


----------



## Larme (28 Juin 2013)

Voire _Paramètres/Général/Restrictions_ ?


----------



## zabe63 (28 Juin 2013)

les filles ont joué à des jeux via l'ipad. Je ne leur avais pas donné mon mot de passe mais, la plus petite a bien fait attention lorsque je l'ai tapé... et elle l'a retenu.
J'ai envoyé un courriel à itunes. On m'a demandé les dates et numéros des applications. Je verrai bien ce que ça va donner.
Il m'a été conseillé de mettre en place les restrictions comme indiqué par Larme. Je viens de le faire.
Et en effet, si lundi, on ne m'annonce pas que je suis remboursée, je fais appel à une société de consommateurs car j'estime que c'est trop facile d'allécher les enfants et de ne pas protéger plus les comptes que ça ! je veux bien que des sommes inférieures à 5 euros puissent passer... mais 3 commande à 89,99 et une à 91 euros en deux ou trois jours d'intervalle.... je n'arrive pas bien à digérer !


----------



## Gwen (28 Juin 2013)

Je comprends que tu te sentes floué, mais le seul responsable, c&#8217;est toi. Tu ne tapes un mot de passe devant quelqu&#8217;un en espérant qu&#8217;il ne le mémorise pas.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2013)

> je fais appel à une société de consommateurs car j'estime que c'est  trop facile d'allécher les enfants et de ne pas protéger plus les  comptes que ça ! je veux bien que des sommes inférieures à 5 euros  puissent passer... mais 3 commande à 89,99 et une à 91 euros en deux ou  trois jours d'intervalle.... je n'arrive pas bien à digérer !


ce n'est pas une faille de conception 
et une assosse  comme un technicien  te ferait une reflexion de bon sens:
ne pas montrer ses mots de passes
( à personne)

--
mais l'aspect positif de la chose- car il yen a un - est le suivant:

t'as une petiote très futée,  observatrice et avec une bonne mémoire !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (28 Juin 2013)

Pas besoin d'aller jusqu'à l'association de défense des consommateurs... J'ai été dans le même cas avec mon fils et des achats in-app... iTunes m'a remboursé sans trop discuter... je suis maintenant plus vigilant...( il y a un simple réglage à faire...)
De même, ma mère s'est fait entourlouper par le petit qu'elle garde... iTunes l'a également remboursée...
Faudrait pas que ca se reproduise trop souvent sur le même compte... question de bon sens !


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> ....
> 
> t'as une petiote très futée,  observatrice et avec une bonne mémoire !



Et avec désormais la trace de 5 de tes doigts sur la joue droite!   en remerciement de l'enseignement qu'elle t'a prodigué

C'est clair que si tu l'as laissée accéder à ton mot de passe, aucun système de protection renforcée n'aurait permis d'éviter cette mésaventure. 

Cela dit, tu peux suggérer à Apple de pouvoir définir sur son compte iTunes un montant maximum d'achat autorisé sur une semaine ou sur un mois (sans que ça devienne un blocage fixé en dur par Apple qui poserait trop de problème à ceux qui ont besoin d'acheter par exemple des applications pro qui sont souvent couteuses)


----------

